# Unknown cities in Israel



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Beer Sheva*





































*Ashdod*

































































Netanya

























































Ashqelon

























Rishon Le Zion


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Hertsliyya
















[




























Raanana


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Zohar kanes le skype!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Are these cities pedestrian friendly or are they car dependant?

I mean can you live there decently without having to own a car?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

actually Israel as a country is pretty car dependant

anyway dunno about other cities,but in Netanya u have bus/shared taxi to every spot in the city


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok.

But are they also pedestrian friendly? I mean do you have little shops close to each district where you can walk easily from your appartment. Or is it like in US suburbs where it is inconvenient to do so, even if they are close by because everything is built to be accessed by car?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

sure,u have super market/small shoping center in every neighbourhood


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

These cities are actually very pedestrian friendly. In this case Zohar chose to show mostly their outlaying, posh neighborhoods which aren't. 

With all due respect to the shiny, monied aspect of the Israeli cities, I think that the dense, energetic downtowns are what we really have to be proud of. Of the cities shown here, Netanya has the best downtown and outdoor market, which is a walking distance from many residential neighborhoods. In this sense Netanya is not very car dependent at all. However, in recent decades it's sprawled south, and this southern sprawl is what is shown here.

Modern Beer Sheva was very badly planned in the 1950, so that its residential neighborhoods are cut off from its old city (in part, this is political. The old city was home to Bedouins and Zionist Beer Sheva wanted little to do with them). Today Beer Sheva is home to Israel's only proper strip mall, the fruit of bad planning.

Ashdod was built in the 60s in block shaped neighborhoods, each one surrounding a shopping street. In this way it managed to be pedestrian friendly without even having a downtown. Recently, a major shopping street was added to it, running twixt those neighborhoods. It's a true wonder of modern city planning and incorporates the city museum and other facilities. 

Herzliyah and Raanana are both part of Tel-Aviv's northern sprawl. Both, however, are managable by foot. Raanana is built around an American style "Main Street", which is easily reachable by foot from anywhere in it. Herzliyah's city center is now going through massive renovation. Its less dense seaside district is more about cars, but still pedestrian friendly and a wonderful place to go on walks.

.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Very beautiful!


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

How nice, I wonder why most of buildings are white.


----------



## fiatbao (Sep 5, 2006)

Amazing! I would never guessed...

Very good taste residencial buildings! I love it!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> How nice, I wonder why most of buildings are white.


dunno why but almost all of the new buildings in Israel are white...


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I wouldn't say that all of these cities are unknown especially the ones near Tel Aviv.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^they known for you cuz u're from Israel,but for an average american/european/asian etc its unknown cities
Most of people know just few cities in Israel (Jerusalem,Tel Aviv,Nazareth)
There are also many people who knows Haifa,Acre,Tiberias,Eilat


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

I like the parks


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

...


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

........


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

דייי לשים תמונות!
זה תוקע את כל העמוד!


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

בגלל שהמחשב שלך דפןק?


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

eklips said:


> zohar, I agree with the other posters here, try to show some more urban areas if possible


The idea of this thread is to show Israeli cities that most people here don't know much about.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

another one from Rishon Le zion


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

cool pix!

תפסיקו לריב כבר


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Kiriat Motzkin


----------



## Aliya (Apr 4, 2006)

amazing pictures!!!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I am very surprised that even small towns in Israel are dominated by apartment buildings.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Giv'atayim


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Proud to be israeli...in soul!!!!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Hod Hasharon


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Ramat Gan


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Ashdod


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

TalB said:


> I am very surprised that even small towns in Israel are dominated by apartment buildings.


Agreed. Much different than in the United States...but Israel's much smaller:lol:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Israel is too small for such villas
but still there a lot of villas (especially in kibbutzim,villages etc...)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
*Kfar Sava*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Ramat Gan flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
Kiriat Motzkin (Haifa suburb)









Kiriat Gat (south)

























Kiriat Ono (country center)


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I believe those two giant buildings aren't in Ramat Gan, they are in Bnei Brak.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

they are in the border between Bnei Braq and Ramat Gan


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

facebook
Rishon le Zion


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

edit


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Rishon Le Tzion
flcikr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^^ From almost all towns/cities



ZOHAR said:


>


Nice photos ZOHAR


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Whiteeclipse said:


> The riding rollerblades looks very Eastern European, maybe she is a tourist?


there is 1,000,000+ russian jews living on Israel so....plus u got a lot of Polish, German, Hungarian jews


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Herzeleid said:


> there is 1,000,000+ russian jews living on Israel


1.5 million
(out of 6 million jews)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Rishon le Tzion


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Enzo said:


> Zohar you show your country like no one else here, this is a great thread, congrats man, keep up the good work! :applause:
> 
> I shall visit your country soon, I've always wanted to do so, but life is always busy... just need some time off and some planning.


I agree 

great work zohariko!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

thanx guys


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Ashkelon
by Sys pic









Ashdod
by Ilan Meir









Kiriat Yam









Karmiel


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Hertzliyya
by Mike Zimon


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Great images. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics indeed, thanks for posting them  keep posting ZOHAR kay:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice pix all


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR where is your birthday place (what town, city)?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Kiriat Ono its a small town smth like 8 km away from Tel Aviv
now I live in Netanya


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^spam


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> Kiriat Ono its a small town smth like 8 km away from Tel Aviv
> now I live in Netanya


Thanks a lot ZOHAR  perhaps you could post some pics from both places...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

there is a whole thread about my current city-Netanya


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

here's Kiriat Ono
thanx to shaysapir7


----------



## Legalduck (Jan 4, 2009)

My girlfriend just moved to Ra'anana, I'm visiting in July. I'm bloody excited!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> here's Kiriat Ono
> thanx to shaysapir7


WOW Kiriat Ono is very nice town :cheers: also Netanya is very nice too, thanks again ZOHAR :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> Memorial to heroes in Holocaust and Israeli wars


O.K. thanks... from the statue i thought it was Goliath... anyway


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

maybe but its dedicated to heroes


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Kiriat Motzkin*
by ladydivinne









Carmel area


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Modiyin


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by lil
Zichron Yaakov


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by ikarus50
Ashdod


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Raanana


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> *Kiriat Motzkin*
> by ladydivinne


I like the square in Kiriat Motzkin town


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Bat Yam


----------

